# Headlight assembly



## rebellious (Jul 29, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the direction of some OEM headlight assemblies? It seems that most distributors only have smoked, black, chrome, etc. I want factory replacements.

I did find an assembly on amazon but they want $532 for each lamp. Anyone know of any place cheaper?

Thanks.


----------



## rebellious (Jul 29, 2013)

Anyone? Geez, 430 people viewing this sub-forum and not even a hell no.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

There are 3 on Ebay right now but they're all only the left side and $225 -$250ea. Then there's a halo kit, which I think looks cool for a "buy it now" price of $305 and it's new, says the ad for both sides. There's been no bids and 2 days left. So, there's a few choices for ya.
You could also try your local salvage yards, I found a few websites on google dealing with used parts so give it a try. Good luck.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I purchased a set of 6000K 50W HID Halos to replace my stock lights that had a 35W HID kit for low beams. The difference is really remarkable. The 35W HID's were good (nice white light with a little brighter looking beam at night) and a bit better than the stock bulbs BUT these 50W are shooting a normal intense beam like a normal HID but they also give additional light further down the road with a more diffused beam (like 40-50yds). I would highly recommend going with a 50W low beam with the 6000K that gives you a whiter light ... don't think the supplier makes that much difference. It surprised me that oncoming traffic doesn't seem to be bothered because I never get the flashback of their high beams because they are blinded. These look exactly like the OEM for fitment! I purchased the black finish since it matches the OEM look.

Here is where I got mine on ebay;
04 05 06 Pontiac GTO Halo Projector Headlight 6000K HID | eBay

Here is the difference;
Attached Thumbnails
04' GTO Headlights-hid_50w_vs_30w.jpg 04' GTO Headlights-hid_1.jpg


----------



## rebellious (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate it.


----------

